# help with this bike



## autographfan (Sep 19, 2009)

hey guys i really need some help figuring out what kind of bike that this is. The serial on the bike is F30229 and here is a photo of the bike! THanks


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 19, 2009)

Most of it looks like a mens Roadmaster the skirtguard panels are for a girls JC higgins bike.  It looks like part of the springer is missing.
Western Flyer, Hawthorne, Hiawatha and others used this same frame, so it might not technically be a Roadmaster, but that was the Cleveland Welding house brand.


----------



## autographfan (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks for the reply!!! I looked at the seat and it is from a brand called Troxel which i saw is a brand of seats that were pre war. I dont know if that helps at all...someone said that they thought it was a elkin as well but they were not sure.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 19, 2009)

looks to be a mix of higgins, cwc, elgin, and im not sure about the rack kinda seems like its a columbia rack hard to see in the pic


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 19, 2009)

Quite a mix of parts! The chainguard is one I have seen used on Colson's and Monark's (I think it is a Wald guard). I don't believe those guards are from a Higgins- I think they're from an H.P. Snyder made bicycle- the difference is a bit slight but there is a difference- my Hawthorne bike pictured below (RIP) has Murray made Higgins skirts. The springer and frame look to be CWC, and the fenders could be of that make or of several others. The chainring is an Elgin ring. I think Patrick is right about the carrier being Columbia made. Troxel seats were made before and after the war. Interesting bike!


----------

